

Jor1k: OpenRISC OR1K JavaScript Emulator Running Linux With Network Support - moconnor
http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/

======
moconnor
I was delighted to run across this today. I've seen Linux in Javascript
before, but this is an impressively fast implementation. A few of the
highlights:

* Framebuffer (and SCUMMVM: Monkey Island runs)

* C compiler

* Graphical browser and network support (via Websockets to a droplet)

* asm.js core (I get around 60 MIPS on my laptop)

